# Modellierung (Use Case Diagramm)



## Schwupsi (1. Jul 2016)

Servus! Schreibe demnächst Klausur und hänge an einer alten Klausuraufgabe:
1. Aufgabe: "Erstellen sie ein Use Case Diagramm"

Habe als Ansatz erstmal ein ganz einfaches Use Case Diagramm. Hab die wichtigsten Use Cases mal modelliert, weiß jetzt nicht wie weit ich ins Detail gehen soll bezüglich den einzelnen Use Cases. Alles eher oberflächlich halten, sprich, die wichtigsten Use Cases zeigen? Erhoffe mir hier ein paar hilfreiche Tipps.


----------



## JStein52 (1. Jul 2016)

Ich denke schon dass du alle UseCases (und alle Actor's) darstellen solltest. Denn die UseCases bilden ja die Basis dessen was das System nachher können soll Und alles was da nicht drinnen steht würde ich als Systemhersteller auch nicht implementieren.


----------



## Schwupsi (1. Jul 2016)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke schon dass du alle UseCases (und alle Actor's) darstellen solltest. Denn die UseCases bilden ja die Basis dessen was das System nachher können soll Und alles was da nicht drinnen steht würde ich als Systemhersteller auch nicht implementieren.



Danke für deine Antwort. Habe es nun etwas erweitert. (wenn auch etwas hässlich, aber mir geht es gerade um das Verständnis)

Meint ihr das reicht so? Zu umfangreich? oder zu wenig? Hab da noch nicht so das Gefühl dafür, was wichtig, was unwichtig ist :/


----------



## JStein52 (2. Jul 2016)

Es fehlt noch der UseCase dass der Rezeptionist Anrufe durchstellen kann. Dazu muss er ja nachsehen können welches Zimmer der betreffende Gast hat. Aber ansonsten sind alle da. Und ich habe es noch nicht probiert aber vielleicht kann man es ja durch Verschieben noch ein bisschen eleganter darstellen. Falls nicht wäre das aber auch ok.


----------



## Schwupsi (2. Jul 2016)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Es fehlt noch der UseCase dass der Rezeptionist Anrufe durchstellen kann. Dazu muss er ja nachsehen können welches Zimmer der betreffende Gast hat. Aber ansonsten sind alle da. Und ich habe es noch nicht probiert aber vielleicht kann man es ja durch Verschieben noch ein bisschen eleganter darstellen. Falls nicht wäre das aber auch ok.



Danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## Schwupsi (5. Jul 2016)

So Leute! Nachdem ich nun mit Use Case Diagrammen etwas vertraut bin, wage ich mich an den zweiten Teil der Aufgabe, das Erstellen eines dazugehörigen Klassendiagramms.
Selbe Ausgangslage wie bei obiger Aufgabenstellung mit dem Hotel, nur dass diesmal ein Klassendiagramm und kein Use Case Diagramm her soll.

Die Aufgabenstellung lautet:
"Erstellen sie ein Klassendiagramm. Methoden müssen nicht modelliert werden. Es müssen aber alle nötigen Attribute, Klassen, die Beziehungen zwischen den Klassen, Multiplizitäten und Navigierbarkeiten berücksichtigt werden."

Wie gehe ich an so eine Aufgabenstellung heran? Erstmal alle "Personen" und "Dinge" die miteinander in Verbindung stehen als Klassen definieren?

Ich hätte bei diesem Beispiel folgende Klassen modelliert:
-Rezeptionist
-Assistent
-Manager
-Zimmer/Zimmerkategorie (hier evtl. nochmal Subklassen "Standard" "Luxus" "Präs. Suite" ?)
-Reservierung
-Kunde (Oberklasse von - > Klasse "Standard Kunde" und "VIP Kunde" oder bei "Kunde" belassen?)

Freue mich über hilfreiche Antworten, Gruß!


----------

